# OEM Tires



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

For those of you that have a non-SP 335d, did your car come with Continentals? I am hoping so as I really don't like the BS Turanzas. Any other brand being used on the non-SP cars? I haven't seen my car yet as it is being brought in from another dealer. Thanks.


----------



## riskybz (Sep 23, 2010)

My 2011 335d, delivered in August came with Conti's. I have had no issues with them whatsoever. Have about 7,000 miles on the car.


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

Came with Conti's and they have been fine. I will be switching to non-RFT when it is time.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Same here - Conti.I'm unsure what's all the fuss about RFT, it never bothers me.


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

Just a little harsh. Have a buddy with 335i and non-RFT and the ride is a bit softer with no handling downside. I drive 40-50 thousand miles a year so it makes sense for me but it may not be for everyone.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

@ dnaer

My apology. I didn't mean to direct my posting at you. For some reason, my 2011 oil burner's suspension is not too harsh even with the OEM RF Conti. Now, I've an opportunity to drive a 2011 loaner 328i over last few days & that I really do not like that suspension at all. It's neither too firm but very bouncy. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

My non sport D has Contis. They're fine - except in the snow. I have 8k on them with no visible sign of wear


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

My non-SP came with Conti's as well. However I switched out the wheels around 2k mi. for a set of the SP wheels/tires. But no complaints on the Conti's with my limited seat time. 

-Graham


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Keeping my fingers crossed that mine will have Contis.


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

I have SP and am not that keen on the RFT's. They take a set when the car is parked for a while, and the ride is very jiggly for 5 miles or so until they warm up. Also, I like the suspension, firm but not harsh, but do notice the RFT's just don't feel as good as conventional. I'm seriously considering a wheel /tire package and getting rid of the annoyance. Pity one has to spend so much for a car, then have to buy tires to make it perform decently.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

A8540TDI said:


> I have SP and am not that keen on the RFT's. They take a set when the car is parked for a while, and the ride is very jiggly for 5 miles or so until they warm up. Also, I like the suspension, firm but not harsh, but do notice the RFT's just don't feel as good as conventional. I'm seriously considering a wheel /tire package and getting rid of the annoyance. Pity one has to spend so much for a car, then have to buy tires to make it perform decently.


If you have BS RFTs I feel your pain.

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

We are both just stating our opinions based on experience so you never need to apologize for that. My skin is pretty thick... I've been married for 24 years


bayoucity said:


> @ dnaer
> 
> My apology. I didn't mean to direct my posting at you. For some reason, my 2011 oil burner's suspension is not too harsh even with the OEM RF Conti. Now, I've an opportunity to drive a 2011 loaner 328i over last few days & that I really do not like that suspension at all. It's neither too firm but very bouncy. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

bayoucity said:


> Same here - Conti.I'm unsure what's all the fuss about RFT, it never bothers me.


I was never bothered by the RFT on my 2004 Z4... until I switched to non-run flats. The non run flats are much quieter (especially noticeable with a convertible), give better road feedback, better ride, and they also seem to handle better, although the handling might not be a fair comparison, as it obviously was a comparison of worn RFT's near the end of their life vs. new tires. (I am not a good enough driver to be able to remember the RFT handling when the RFTs were new, a few years ago, and compare to the new non run flats).

I suspect I will see something similar when I replace the RFTs on my X5 down the road.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a 2010 and it came with ContiProContact SSR.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Glad to hear that most folks with a non-SP and Conti tires are fairly satisfied. Unlike my previous 3 BMWs I plan to leave the RFTs on until they wear out and then I will likely replace them with a set of high quality go flat all season tires.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

dnaer said:


> Just a little harsh. Have a buddy with 335i and non-RFT and the ride is a bit softer with no handling downside. I drive 40-50 thousand miles a year so it makes sense for me but it may not be for everyone.


Makes sense because of ride quality or makes sense because of something else? Just wondered if you were implying how long RFT tires last v. non-RFT tires. I really would not know either way is why I am asking.


----------



## grapes87 (Feb 22, 2011)

Not to take this thread off topic, but how many miles should I expect on from my original tires, sport package. They are the bridgestone ones.


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

After just under 10K miles, I recently replaced the sport package Bridgestone runflats with non-runflat Continental ExtremeContact DWs. The Bridgestones were not completely dead yet, probably 25-50% tread life left (extrapolating that out, they should last about what they're rated - 14,000 miles). I kept them and will put them back on the car at lease end.

So far, the Conti non-runflats are very nice, They're just a little more compliant and comfortable, without giving up any handling. They cost about $600 less than a set of runflats and should last twice as long.

My only issue is I have no spare, so I'm trying to figure out the best contingency plan. Right now I'm looking at one of those $50 repair kits with a compressor.


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

You were correct with your first assumption.... ride quality. I don't need to feel every tar strip and expansion joint on my journey. Having driven my buddies 335i with non-runflats, it just gives a softer ride without losing any of the stellar handling characteristics. Just my opinion. As far as mileage on RFT vs non-RFT, I don't know and don't care. I would have to put new summer tires on every year regardless... so be it. I just have no experience determining if the RFT wear out sooner. At least my tires will always be in balance


Snipe656 said:


> Makes sense because of ride quality or makes sense because of something else? Just wondered if you were implying how long RFT tires last v. non-RFT tires. I really would not know either way is why I am asking.


----------



## slugdriver (Dec 30, 2005)

I have approximately 22K on my RFT, original Conti's with a good bit of tread left and no signs of abnormal wear. As an FYI, I had the tires rotated at the first scheduled oil change (Sep 10) and check the pressure circa every two weeks.


----------

